

Ask HN: Looking for Windows IDE version of TextMate - marcamillion

I really like TextMate for Mac...does anyone have any suggestions for one for Windows 7?<p>I am doing web development, so one tailored to that would be preferred.<p>Thanks.
======
briandoll
<http://www.e-texteditor.com/>

It even supports TextMate bundles.

~~~
marcamillion
Thnx!

~~~
sr3d
e-texteditor is probably the best editor on Windows. I miss it a lot when I
switched to using Mac, especially the split-screen feature. Textmate sucks at
that, and I have to resort to use Divvy to arrange my file windows.

E is totally well worth the price.

